# AMS Alpha 10 GTR [email protected] **VIDEO**



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

*AMS *and the *Alpha 10 GT-R* made its return to the drag strip a few weeks ago in an attempt to improve upon its previous ¼ mile record of [email protected] Since that record run, it was uncertain whether there would be another chance to run again this year due to the weather getting colder in the Midwest. However, after making a few changes to the Alpha 10 setup, the temperature warmed up enough and the decision was made to head back to the drag strip to see what more the Alpha 10 GT-R could muster up. 

The Alpha 10 finished tuning the day prior and was up another 80 wheel horsepower since its last run. The GT-R was now laying down 980 horsepower and 871 ft/lbs torque to the wheels (or an estimated 1165 engine horsepower - 1035 ft/lbs engine torque) with no additional turbo lag over stock! Weather was still in the 50’s and traction was still a plaguing issue, but AMS special projects technician, Ivan Phipps, took to the wheel this time and was able to pull through that day with a best run of [email protected]! 

After a slight delay due to preparation for the Texas Mile and SEMA, we have the video of the record-setting AMS Alpha 10 GT-R run. Again, the quickest and fastest R35 GT-R in the ¼ Mile!

YouTube - AMS Performance Alpha 10 Nissan GT-R goes [email protected]!

Specifications:

AMS Alpha 10 Turbo Kit
AMS VR38 Race Engine
AMS Alpha 10 Transmission by ShepTrans.com
AMS 90mm Downpipes
AMS 90mm Resonated Mid-pipe
AMS 90mm Race Exhaust
AMS Front Mount Intercooler
AMS 76mm High-Flow Intercooler Piping
AMS Accu-Flow Intake Piping
AMS Upgraded MAF Sensors
AMS Spec Upgraded Fuel Injectors
AMS Alpha-Series Fuel System Upgrade
AMS Calibrated Map (Race and Pump Gas)
Cobb AccessPort
HKS SSQV Blow-off Valves
K&N Air Filters

more info: AMS Nissan GT-R Alpha 10 Performance Upgrade Package


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> with no additional turbo lag over stock!


Great job but do you have definitive proof of this?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

yes, I can post up a dyno chart for you. give me a moment


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Well done! 
Im sure the spec list could be 10 times longer if you put down everything individually!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Assume those graphs are all at WOT.

What we need is a graph of % throttle 0% to 100% (as quick as possible) against boost pressure at say 3000 RPM, 4000 RPM and 5000RPM. With direct comparison with the stock car.

Look forward to seeing these


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

twice on the front page - must be doing well!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144323-pushing-envelope-9-19sec-qtr-mile-r35.html


----------

